# Any Timeshares in Savannah, Georgia?



## lawtechie (Aug 26, 2008)

I haven't seen any yet in Savannah, Georgia.  Does anyone know of any or if there ever will be?

Thanks.


----------



## Kozman (Aug 26, 2008)

*Hilton Head Timeshares*

I know there are bed and breakfasts and hotels, but the closest time shares are likely on Hilton Head.  We went to Savannah while on HH and it didn't seem like a long drive.


----------



## SBK (Aug 26, 2008)

There is one on Tybee Island.  Trades through RCI.


----------



## tombo (Aug 26, 2008)

We stayed a weekend in a Bed and Breakfast in Savanna called the Gastonian. It was first class and has won all kinds of awards. You have a happy hour in the dining room with drinks and finger foods every night and nightcap drinks and dessert at I think 10 to 11 pm. You of course get breakfast either delivered to your room or you can eat with other guests at the dining room table. All of the furnishings are antiques and each room has a different theme and name. You will never be treated better than here. They know your name when you walk in every time, they know all of the best restaurants and will make you reservations, and they will wait on you hand and foot. Most rooms have french doors opening onto wrought iron balconies where you can sip coffee while people watching.

 We spent our weekend here before going to Hilton Head Island. Savannah was by far my favorite part of the trip and the Gastonian made it even better. It isn't cheap to stay there, but it is something I will do again for a weekend or longer as soon as I have a chance.


----------



## dukebigtom (Aug 27, 2008)

*There is one on Tybee Island. Trades through RCI.*

Do you know the name of this resort and/or the RCI code?

To the original question, I'd suggest staying in one of the many resorts on Hilton Head Island.  The drive is less than an hour.  Lots of nice resorts.

Another option we like is staying in Charleston, SC.  We stay at Lodge Alley Inn (RCI), but Church Street (II) is nice too.

BigTom


----------



## tombo (Aug 27, 2008)

Sorry I am going off topic here but I have stayed in Lodge Alley Inn which was wonderful. How does Church Street Inn compare?


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 28, 2008)

Tybrissa Beach Resort, RCI code 0684, is on Tybee Island


Richard


----------

